
Snowden Comments on NSA Malware Leak - kushti
https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/765516504913866752
======
gus_massa
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12296798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12296798)

------
SonicSoul
heh. 2.32m followers. following 1: NSA

~~~
kushti
and "You're welcome, @NSAGov. Lots of love."

